# I really like the overseas retirement thread, but what about places in the U.S.?



## Denise1952

I'm searching for work right now, since Spring when I finished some courses I took at the local comm. college.  I have plenty of office skills, but not having any luck.  I did sign up, and qualify, for a program called Experience Works.  Some of you may know about it, but it is for Seniors who are low-income, and you are placed in a "on the job training" assignment, then hopefully, you have some further clout to put on a resume for a perm job.  I could easily work another 10, maybe longer, years if I stay as healthy as I am.

But I am looking into options in case I am not lucky enough to land a job between now, and age 62 (I am 61).  I am really interested in working out somewhere, so as to have "places" to go, a regular schedule, and be able to interact with other humanoids.  Ok, so, I am also looking into having some sort of work-from-home biz, but I have been researching that for about 5 years and I just don't have a profitable niche idea, so far.

So back to my purpose for posting, what are some places in the U.S. that my "dollar" might go a bit farther?  I can't imagine moving too far from my sis, but I have to do what is best for me.  The other thing is, I am a small, town gal, I can't function (ok, I won't) in a big city just to have a job of some sort.  I know, I may have to

Ok, gonna toss this out there.  By the way, when I turn 62 I will be rollin in the dough, under $1000 a month, lol.  I know it's my own fault.  I didn't stay one place, and I didn't care.  Never thought I live this long

Denise


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> Never thought I live this long



I'm right there with you.  Kinda surprised old age has actually arrived despite my ignoring its inevitability...


----------



## Diwundrin

Can't help in location choices Denise but understand about not thinking far beyond 60, I'm around 8 years past my expected use-by date and it's become a complication in the planning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What kind of work do like firstly and are good or experienced in 2nd?  There's a big call on here for 'care' workers.  Especially in rural areas where an aging population with low range care needs are being neglected due to a lack of enough people to go round.   (I can't even get on the waiting list to be put on the waiting list!)

It doesn't have to be 'district nurse' level medical quals, but someone who can offer an hour to do some washing, or cook a meal, do a tidy up, attend a pet, or even just do a shopping pick up to help someone with what they can't manage while they are recovering short term from a hospital visit or something might be an idea to think about. 
An 'Angel for Hire' or 'Friend in Need' type gig.

 No idea what kind of support groups you have over there and the funding is a big issue with that.  Many that need help are in least position to pay for it so don't imagine you'd get rich from it if it's Govt funded. 
Those with a busy family may be lucrative though, time is money these days and many would be glad to contribute $$$ to someone to relieve them of the worry of day to day visits to needy rels.  A town on the fringes of a big retirement type region might be the go.  
(Maybe you could 'room' with Phil.)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just a suggested line of thought.


----------



## That Guy

I do not want to retire and need to get a job.  So, I'm keepin' the one I've got.  If times were different, there would be more relaxing part time jobs for seniors which would be okay.  Something like sweeping up in the surf shop would be fine by me.  But, those days are long gone...


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> I'm right there with you.  Kinda surprised old age has actually arrived despite my ignoring its inevitability...


 LOL, I hear you TG, I just say older, not old, makes me feel better, LOL!!


----------



## Ina

It is not much, but we pick up three elderly citizens and take them to bingo night twice a week. It gives their families a couple of nights to them selves. It is not much, but it what we can do. :dontworry:


----------



## Denise1952

Diwundrin said:


> Can't help in location choices Denise but understand about not thinking far beyond 60, I'm around 8 years past my expected use-by date and it's become a complication in the planning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of work do like firstly and are good or experienced in 2nd?  There's a big call on here for 'care' workers.  Especially in rural areas where an aging population with low range care needs are being neglected due to a lack of enough people to go round.   (I can't even get on the waiting list to be put on the waiting list!)
> 
> It doesn't have to be 'district nurse' level medical quals, but someone who can offer an hour to do some washing, or cook a meal, do a tidy up, attend a pet, or even just do a shopping pick up to help someone with what they can't manage while they are recovering short term from a hospital visit or something might be an idea to think about.
> An 'Angel for Hire' or 'Friend in Need' type gig.
> 
> No idea what kind of support groups you have over there and the funding is a big issue with that.  Many that need help are in least position to pay for it so don't imagine you'd get rich from it if it's Govt funded.
> Those with a busy family may be lucrative though, time is money these days and many would be glad to contribute $$$ to someone to relieve them of the worry of day to day visits to needy rels.  A town on the fringes of a big retirement type region might be the go.
> (Maybe you could 'room' with Phil.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a suggested line of thought.



Yes, but a prerequisite to living with Phil would be him giving me Tai chi lessons so I could defend myself if he decided to chase me around the table, house.  I don't know, I do still run a pretty good pace, LOL!

I would do a caregiver job like the ones you mention early on, and have applied.  Problem in what I've found around here is, they all want me to be "able" to lift, and I have a weaker hand, and both arms from an injury working in a warehouse (I loved the job, but was keeping up with 20 and 30 year olds) and burned out in 3 months.  Got electrical shocks in both arms, and also a hand/knuckles that never completely healed.  But I can do all that household stuff, love to cook, especially for others, can clean, laundry, errands etc.  Just haven't found the right person that doesn't need medical care from me and lifting.

I'll keep looking though, I think I would love doing that for someone.  Helps me remember where I might be one day, and give someone the care I hope for if and when I need it Denise


----------



## Denise1952

Ina said:


> It is not much, but we pick up three elderly citizens and take them to bingo night twice a week. It gives their families a couple of nights to them selves. It is not much, but it what we can do.on'tworry:



That's great Ina, nah, I won't worry, something will come along  I am getting lots of ideas, already on from posting this hugs, Denise


----------



## SifuPhil

I was planning on moving in with CeeCee, but Denise is welcome as well - it's been a few years since I had a harem but I like to think I've improved on the concept over that period. I have lots of new ideas for their services to me ... * ducks, runs and hides *

Denise, I'm right there with you on the Social Security income so my main goal right now is to increase my writing so that I can live comfortably and avoid that refrigerator box under the bridge. As I've mentioned before I'm looking for a warm climate so as to save money on heating bills and for the simple fact that I prefer it to the cold climate where I've lived most of my life.

California is out for me. Too expensive and I didn't really "take" to the social climates in LA or 'Frisco - not saying they're bad, just that they aren't for me.

Texas - I visited for a few weeks in Austin, but I no longer drive so the big spaces there are a bit prohibitive. I DO like their attitudes on many issues, though. 

I don't know enough about Louisiana, Mississippi or Alabama to make judgement calls on them - they're still potential choices in the future, but my over-riding desire to be near water somewhat limits their appeal.

That leaves Florida, where I've had some wonderful times, lived there for several months (summer AND winter) and generally feel a spiritual connection to. And there's water. And palm trees. And lots of old people to teach T'ai-Chi.


----------



## Ina

Phil, There was a show called "Three's Company", and all worked well for them. :cart:


----------



## SifuPhil

Ina said:


> Phil, There was a show called "Three's Company", and all worked well for them. :cart:



Hey, that's right! Thanks for the reminder - now I'm going to go watch YouTube episodes to brush up on my technique! 



			
				nwlady said:
			
		

> I don't know, not if I'm the one havin to slip dollars to him, LOL!!



No, you wouldn't be slipping me dollar bills anymore.

... once you're married to me the minimum is $5.


----------



## Vivjen

Don't you have to be a Mormon for multiple wives?


----------



## SifuPhil

Vivjen said:


> Don't you have to be a Mormon for multiple wives?



No, Taoists have special dispensation from the temple to have multiple consorts.

... I mean, wives.


----------



## Vivjen

That is ok then.....just a thought.


----------



## Vivjen

Are we all sharing that toilet block out the back?
bother......wrong thread.......it must be bedtime!


----------



## SifuPhil

No, Florida has an abundance of sinkholes we can use ... another great reason for living there!


----------



## Vivjen




----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Hey, that's right! Thanks for the reminder - now I'm going to go watch YouTube episodes to brush up on my technique!
> 
> 
> 
> Never got around to watching that show, I only saw the negative opinions of a few people that posted about it. I don't mind getting married - did it before - just not sure of the proper paperwork to fill out for multiple wives.
> 
> Research, always more research! layful:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you wouldn't be slipping me dollar bills anymore.
> 
> ... once you're married to me the minimum is $5.



I think I answered one of your posts phil, sorry, duh!  Well crud, that's 2 times now I've had to apologize to you, this could get serious, LOL!!  Hey, 5 bucks is my weekly chocolate allowance, phil, chocolate, phil, chocolate, oh the decisions, the sacrifices:aargh:


----------



## Vivjen

I will give you some of mine....I love chocolate but don't eat that much!


----------



## Denise1952

Vivjen said:


>


  shoot, we better not forget a board to stretch across those sink-holes, hep me, somebody hep me


----------



## SifuPhil

I'm also sweet, I have both light and dark phases and I won't make you gain weight. 

Plus, I'm often nutty. 

But enough about me - here are 5 Reasons You Don't Want To Retire in Pennsylvania:



It's freakin' COLD here in the winter
By law you have to eat scrapple at least twice a day
You might fall into a mine subsidence
Not many sidewalks for your power scooters
Young people have the legal right to make fun of you on Saturdays


----------



## Denise1952

Vivjen said:


> I will give you some of mine....I love chocolate but don't eat that much!


 me neither, just couldn't think of anything else, I must have some other things that might be worth giving up?  Thinking, I'm thinking  But 5 bucks, hmm??  Still thinking

,


----------



## Vivjen

nwlady said:


> me neither, just couldn't think of anything else, I must have some other things that might be worth giving up?  Thinking, I'm thinking  But 5 bucks, hmm??  Still thinking
> 
> ,




I am not convinced.....we will just buy him a double pepperoni pizza once in a while....I am sure that will do!


----------



## SifuPhil

You might want to consider one of our OTHER plans ...



*Bronze*: will hold your hand in public, eat one meal per day with you and kiss your cheek once a week
*Silver*: will hold your waist in public, eat two meals per day with you and kiss your lips once a week
*Gold*: will jump your bones in public, eat you up and kiss you all over daily

(Quantities limited - U.S. residents only - 18 and over, please - prior performance does not ensure future affections)


----------



## Denise1952

Vivjen said:


> I am not convinced.....we will just buy him a double pepperoni pizza once in a while....I am sure that will do!



k, but you and I get some first right?? :chocolate:ah shucks, thought that was a box of pizza, oh well, I'll leave it case someone wants some


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> You might want to consider one of our OTHER plans ...
> 
> 
> 
> *Bronze*: will hold your hand in public, eat one meal per day with you and kiss your cheek once a week
> *Silver*: will hold your waist in public, eat two meals per day with you and kiss your lips once a week
> *Gold*: will jump your bones in public, eat you up and kiss you all over daily
> 
> (Quantities limited - U.S. residents only - 18 and over, please - prior performance does not ensure future affections)



Where's that holymoly sign when I need it??  What a deal, 5 bucks for which plan, that's the only amount I am willing to talk about, LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> Where's that holymoly sign when I need it??  What a deal, 5 bucks for which plan, that's the only amount I am willing to talk about, LOL!!



I can put you on the New Member's Plan for $5/day, but that only lasts 30 days and you get only the minimum amount of service allowable by law. At the end of the 30 days you'll have to choose one of the other plans.


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> I can put you on the New Member's Plan for $5/day, but that only lasts 30 days and you get only the minimum amount of service allowable by law. At the end of the 30 days you'll have to choose one of the other plans.



I can squeeze a lot out of a 30 day trial period, bring it on, my check is in the mail:love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> I was planning on moving in with CeeCee, but Denise is welcome as well - it's been a few years since I had a harem but I like to think I've improved on the concept over that period. I have lots of new ideas for their services to me ... * ducks, runs and hides *
> 
> Denise, I'm right there with you on the Social Security income so my main goal right now is to increase my writing so that I can live comfortably and avoid that refrigerator box under the bridge. As I've mentioned before I'm looking for a warm climate so as to save money on heating bills and for the simple fact that I prefer it to the cold climate where I've lived most of my life.
> 
> California is out for me. Too expensive and I didn't really "take" to the social climates in LA or 'Frisco - not saying they're bad, just that they aren't for me.
> 
> Texas - I visited for a few weeks in Austin, but I no longer drive so the big spaces there are a bit prohibitive. I DO like their attitudes on many issues, though.
> 
> I don't know enough about Louisiana, Mississippi or Alabama to make judgement calls on them - they're still potential choices in the future, but my over-riding desire to be near water somewhat limits their appeal.
> 
> That leaves Florida, where I've had some wonderful times, lived there for several months (summer AND winter) and generally feel a spiritual connection to. And there's water. And palm trees. And lots of old people to teach T'ai-Chi.



I think Florida sounds good, especially if you can get a place away from the lights of the city, so all those stars will be yours to gaze!!  I'm packing now!  Now where did I put that brown, paper bag?
Also, I hear there is good incentive to swim fast, burn more calories down there, yeehaw!!
:shark:


----------



## Bullie76

SifuPhil said:


> I don't know enough about Louisiana, Mississippi or Alabama to make judgement calls on them - they're still potential choices in the future, but my over-riding desire to be near water somewhat limits their appeal.
> 
> That leaves Florida, where I've had some wonderful times, lived there for several months (summer AND winter) and generally feel a spiritual connection to. And there's water. And palm trees. And lots of old people to teach T'ai-Chi.



LA, MS and AL all have water too. Not as much as FL of course. I'm currently looking for a condo on the AL coast. Love the area but considering FL too, maybe the Destin area.


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> I think Florida sounds good, especially if you can get a place away from the lights of the city, so all those stars will be yours to gaze!!  I'm packing now!  Now where did I put that brown, paper bag?
> Also, I hear there is good incentive to swim fast, burn more calories down there, yeehaw!!
> :shark:



Yep, I'm already reading stories about how the East coast waterway is polluted, too, so if the sharks don't get you the medical waste will.

... which is nothing new to me, I survived the great NYC Beach Bans, so bring it on, says I! 



Bullie76 said:


> LA, MS and AL all have water too. Not as much as FL of course. I'm currently looking for a condo on the AL coast. Love the area but considering FL too, maybe the Destin area.



I had to look up Destin - Panhandle, huh? It looks really nice ... for some reason I've always been looking at the East coast, I think I might have considered Tampa/St. Pete for a minute or two. Don't really know why I'm looking to the East, except perhaps it's what I'm used to. 

Cat treat? CAT TREAT?!?

M'Lady, it was a DOG treat! I would NEVER stoop so low as to consume a _*kitty*_ yummie!


----------



## LogicsHere

My mother keeps saying she hasn't got much time left, but she's going on 94 in April and has a cousin 98 and another who just turned 100.


----------



## SifuPhil

There are many websites and forums devoted to describing a certain geographic area of the States, one of which might be worth investigating, if only to see statistics such as population, COL and etc.

City-Data.com has a large membership and offers both statistical information as well as forums for each state, divided into counties or major metropolitan areas. Be advised that there are many realtors on the site, so take the information you get there with a grain of salt. Still, it's a good starting place for facts and figures.


----------



## Jambi

SifuPhil said:


> There are many websites and forums devoted to describing a certain geographic area of the States, one of which might be worth investigating, if only to see statistics such as population, COL and etc.
> 
> City-Data.com has a large membership and offers both statistical information as well as forums for each state, divided into counties or major metropolitan areas. Be advised that there are many realtors on the site, so take the information you get there with a grain of salt. Still, it's a good starting place for facts and figures.




There are lots of non-realtors too, however, there is also Nazi-goderation. I have seen entire threads dissapear that involved frank questions about certain areas.


----------



## SifuPhil

Jambi said:


> There are lots of non-realtors too, however, there is also Nazi-goderation. I have seen entire threads dissapear that involved frank questions about certain areas.



That's why I'm not there anymore, despite making thousands of posts. I've never seen such blatantly one-sided moderation.


----------



## Vivjen

nwlady said:


> LOL!  All cat-treats smell like fish, I think?  I love fish but haven't tried a cat-treat



I have some cat-treats; they look like yoghurt; I will send you one


----------



## Denise1952

I have a membership there too, but I don't use it unless there's something I can't find anywhere else.  Never noticed any bad moderation, but I certainly believe you.  Lots of places online play faves etc. Denise


----------



## Denise1952

Vivjen said:


> I have some cat-treats; they look like yoghurt; I will send you one



metoo Viv, have you got Red Snapper?


----------



## Jambi

SifuPhil said:


> That's why I'm not there anymore, despite making thousands of posts. I've never seen such blatantly one-sided moderation.




Unfortunately, it's starting to happen here too.


----------



## SifuPhil

Jambi said:


> Unfortunately, it's starting to happen here too.



I don't think moderation is the problem here ... just your typical, everyday clash of personalities, beliefs and moralities that happens everywhere else.


----------



## Jambi

Disappearing posts + Nazi godderation.


----------



## SifuPhil

Jambi said:


> Disappearing posts + Nazi godderation.



But there's a big difference between removing a post because it is inappropriate for the board, or it's obscene or just plain ol' nasty, and removing one because the admin/mod doesn't agree with its content on a personal basis.

One of the toughest jobs I've ever had was as "God-Mod" on a martial arts forum. It's like being the town's only policeman - everyone hates you and tries to avoid you, until they're in trouble. 

Then they file a complaint because you didn't arrive at the crime scene fast enough.

When you lock the bad guy up, half of the people will then applaud while the other half hold a demonstration and throw rocks at you.

I've never been able to figure out why people do this to themselves - why they become admins and mods. In my case it was just something new to try my hand at, and I lasted 2 years, but that was it. Toward the end I was ready to hunt down some of the members on my board with a weed wacker, an action which of course would be totally wrong.

... a machete would be MUCH better.


----------



## Warrigal

:lol: @ Phil

A reminder to walk a mile in someone else's moccasins before criticising.


----------



## SifuPhil

Warrigal said:


> :lol: @ Phil
> 
> A reminder to walk a mile in someone else's moccasins before criticising.



What's that joke - "Walk a mile in their moccasins - that way, you're a mile away and they have no shoes"?


----------



## Warrigal

You really are incorrigible.
 Onya Phil?


----------



## SifuPhil

Warrigal said:


> You really are incorrigible.



Oh, I don't know about that ... I'm pretty corrugated ...


----------



## lucy

Both MS and AL are bordered by the Gulf of Mexico, Phil! You could have water in both states! Look up Fair Hope, AL. It started as a utopian community after the civil war when some northern visionaries/artists/writers/performers came down for the weather and is still very cool. It's on the water, too!


----------



## SifuPhil

lucy said:


> Both MS and AL are bordered by the Gulf of Mexico, Phil! You could have water in both states! Look up Fair Hope, AL. It started as a utopian community after the civil war when some northern visionaries/artists/writers/performers came down for the weather and is still very cool. It's on the water, too!



Hi Lucy!

I took a look at Fairhope - it looks like a beautiful place to live, and it's a big plus that it's home to so many artists.

Unfortunately, like many other artist's conclaves the prices have gone through the roof for rentals and I'm sure many other things such as utilities and food. Not many bargains to be had there, and that's an important part of my search.

I have champagne tastes but a beer wallet. 

Thanks for the input, though.


----------

